# Oyster shell as calcium supplement



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

I was going to use an oyster shell I picked up off the beach a few years ago as a way to get calcium into the water for my snail and crawfish, but I'm am unsure if it contains anything harmful.

I'm not so much worried about salt (we cleaned them really well, and soaked them in freshwater overnight), but would there be copper or other harmful heavy metals that would leech out?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Most elements are in that shell, but none of them in any amount that will cause any problems. It would take several pounds of shells to give you a detectable amount of anything even remotely objectionable.


----------



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

Alright, Sounds good.

Thanks!


----------

